# 75 A-Max in AR15?



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Have any of you guys tried this? I keep reading it can not be done. So that's a challenge right? Anyway, I loaded 22 gr of Accurate 2520 and touched off ten today. Average velocity was 2381 fps. The primers were round like new and no other sign of pressure. That is out of a 16 inch barrel. The bullets are so long that part of the ogive is down in the neck of the case. I worried that they may get jammed back into the case when they were slammed forward into the chamber, but no problem.

I tried the same bullets out of my featherweight and they hit the target sideways. Perfect profile of the bullet cut out of the paper. Today with the 1/9 twist one out of four hit a foot low. I think they were tumbling also. I need to get a 20 inch 1/8 barrel. I see they are $230 at DPMS.

I really want to use this bullet since the ballistic coefficient is .435 and at 2900 fps it has twice the energy at 600 yards as a factory 55 gr 22-250. Like my son said it would be nice you could leave the shotgun at home. He bought an AR15 with a 20 inch black stainless fluted barrel last night. I am turning green with envy. 

Being retired and on a fixed budget is a b**&ch. I may have to sell my 700P 308 that I have had worked over so I can get a lightweight Thomson Center Icon in 308 and a AR barrel. A friend told me to advertise in Snipers Hide. Anyone have any idea what I should ask. Barrel cut to 24 inches, bolt lugs lapped, action faced and barrel matched, and barrel recrowned with target crown. Trigger is on 1 1/2 pound now with no creep and no travel. Actually on digital trigger scale the weight ranges 1 lb 8 oz to 1 lb 9 oz. Painted desert camo. I'll sell it with one inch and 30 mm Leupold dual dovetail attached to mounts. Anyone have an idea on price?

Oh, groups with Blackhills 168 gr match range from .25 to .35 inches.


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

Dont know what to price it at but make sure you have 100 posts if you dont that will get you the ban hammer right now. I would look through the adds and maybe that gives you an idea to start with.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

KurtR said:


> Dont know what to price it at but make sure you have 100 posts if you dont that will get you the ban hammer right now. I would look through the adds and maybe that gives you an idea to start with.


Ya, huntin1 said I needed 100 posts. I was on there a few years ago, but can't remember how many posts I had, but then I'm not in a rush anyway. At this point I am just throwing the idea around in my head.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Not sure about the 75gr Amax, but I shoot mag length 77gr SMKs out of the AR I built with the 1:8" Lilja. Not sure how they stack up with the 75gr, but they shoot very well. I have a bunch of 80gr Amax, but have never had a chance to load them.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

plainsman,

I sold my 700P on snipershide a few years ago for a grand. I sold it with a test target, it had three 5 shot groups in a row, same day that measured .192, .192, and . 2 something, with the 155g lapua at 100yds. The money went into the GAP fund. 

The only thing that went with the gun was a Ken Farrel 20moa base.

xdeano


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Xdeano, now that's what I needed. I was thinking maybe $800 with all the smithing I have into it, and selling it with two sets of mounts and 1 inch and 30mm rings. The rings and mounts are dual dovetail and don't want to take them apart.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Mount that POS Luepy on there and ask for $1300. 

huntin1


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Ya, I do have an old VII tactical that I could put on it. I don't use that scope anymore, and I see those old scopes in good shape go for $400 over on Snipers Hide. Do you think I could get $1200 out of the rig?


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

With that crappy old Leupold I would think that you could get 1200 -1300 easily. Especially if you include a target.

Go here: MOA Targets

Print out the target on page 21, it has 5 1MOA diamonds, 1 in the center and 1 at each corner. Use the center for a cold bore shot and then put 5 rounds into each of the others. 3 rounds would likely be enough but I know Lowlight over there and some others detest posts with 3 round groups.

You get .5" groups in each of those diamonds and that thing will sell right away.

huntin1


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Plainsman said:


> Xdeano, now that's what I needed. I was thinking maybe $800 with all the smithing I have into it, and selling it with two sets of mounts and 1 inch and 30mm rings. The rings and mounts are dual dovetail and don't want to take them apart.


What do you need? 1K or a GAP?

You'd be surprised at how much you can get out of the right rifle. I think with the scope your talking about and a good target with approx round count and a detailed description of what you've done to the rifle, it will go pretty quick. Just ask for more than you want to sell it for because they'll want to dicker with the price and loosing a couple bucks will bring you into your selling range. I wouldn't sell a good set up for to cheap though.

I'm sure if you put it up on here you may have interest in classifieds, or on bisman.

xdeano


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Thanks for the ideas.

It just occurred to me I should have put this thread in the reloading form, but as long as it's on a roll I have another question. I have not had good luck with match bullets opening on deer. However, while in Scheels today one of the guys says the Hornady match open for him. So I bought a box of Hornady 22 cal 75 gr match. I'll have to find something to swat with it to see how it performs. If any of you have used it tell me how you like this bullet. Thanks.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

I know the Amax open pretty well. I've shot the 178g in the 308, with a deer it puts a softball size exit on broad side shots. In coyotes it puts about the same softball size hole in a broad side shot. I also know that chest shots with said bullet will stop inside a coyote. A coworker was shooting the 208Amax at coyotes with a 300wsm and they'd stop inside with a chest shot.

Let us know how they work for you.

xdeano


----------

